

Ask HN: Secure VPN unlimited - az

Do you use VPNs to access Internet over public Wi-Fi?<p>Any suggestions for companies you&#x27;re happy with?
======
milkmanjr
Came across [https://www.tunnelbear.com/](https://www.tunnelbear.com/) the
other day. They seem pretty cool.

I've used
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
while traveling abroad. It has worked quite well.

------
rbijou
[https://cryptostorm.is/](https://cryptostorm.is/)

Varying levels of anonymity in purchasing, accepts cryptocurrencies, and
compatible across most of my devices. I've also had some great customer
support w/ them.

------
gasull
[http://vpnbook.com/](http://vpnbook.com/)

Offers TCP 443, UDP 53 and PPTP.

------
penguinlinux
get a digital ocean instance and install openvpn. periodically destroy the
instance and rebuild it.

~~~
infiniteseeker
wont that instance data be stored in a backup a DO?

~~~
rahimnathwani
The point of destroying is presumably that you don't pay whilst you're
sleeping, or otherwise not using the server.

Re: data, you can (optionally) do a wipe when you destroy a DO, but you could
just delete the logs or turn off logging, which would be faster. Having said
that, I'm not sure what in the logs would be harmful to you.

